

Paid Apps Aren't Dead — but They Are on Life Support - arunitc
http://mashable.com/2013/10/08/state-of-paid-apps/

======
coryl
When you have a paid app, you rely on the app store to sell it for you.

When you have a free app + IAP, you rely on your app to sell for you.

